# Hitachi C10FSH



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

TBFGhost said:


> The Bosch is about as heavy as they come and is way overkill for some jobs. On others, larger jobs, I love having it there. However, if I have a smaller job where I can get away with a smaller saw, I do. That is why I have the Delta 10" DCMS....that can do about 75% of my work. The Hitachi was so cheap I couldn't pass it up and there were times where I had the Delta on the job and a slider would have been nice for a few cuts. These few cuts weren't enough to justify the 65lb beast plus stand coming along.
> 
> Exterior trim comes to mind. I get around 5 or 6 jobs, at least, each summer to do Azek...and Its a pain to bring in a 12" slider. So I have been using my 10" DCMS, a speed square and my circ saw...while it works fine, having a slider on site would slighly speed things up and make things more accuate for me personally.
> 
> ...


I guess I'm just so used to taking my dewalt 12 inch slider on every job, that I don't even think about using another saw thats smaller. I like knowing the tool and using the same one over and over again, you really get better at using it. I love my 12" saw for azek jobs because it can cut large rake boards on bevels and miters. having that capacity is key for most of my jobs.

I'll never get rid of having a 12" slider, but the kapex would be a lot more accurate i think for finer trim work where I didn't need major cross cutting capacity.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

If your thinking you can't get accuracy out of your 12" due to deflection, just get a full kerf blade like the Oshluns I run...

The DW708 is much lighter and easier to carry then the GCM12SD...I lugged the GCM to a few small jobs and decided that its was just too much for that. I have moved a DW708 around a few times and it was similar to my 5412...heavy but not too bad. 

Don't get me wrong, i love the saw more then any other slider/non sliders I have ever used....but not enough to lug 65lbs up a hill and then up a set of stairs. Its really not fun.

The ability to have a large cross cut capacity with dual bevel is why I couldn't pass up such a cheap 10" slider.

I can also park the Bosch on a large job and just leave it there, using the C10FS and the Delta to fill in on the smaller jobs that sometimes pop-up, which is the same reason I run a dual set of nail guns. I have two 16 awg, two 18 awg and two 23 awg. Two hoses and two compressors, two table saws, etc etc. I can work on two different jobs at the same time without lugging tools back and forth.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i'm having a lot of success with the black makita blades, i have one for framing and one for finish work. I just want a 10 inch saw with better dust collection.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> i'm having a lot of success with the black makita blades, i have one for framing and one for finish work. I just want a 10 inch saw with better dust collection.


 
Then that would be a Kapex. LOL.

Those Makita blades are great...I never used the larger ones, but the 7 1/4" ones were the best. Your getting them at Neice arn't you? 

We might bump into each other there this summer. I got hired on as part-time, floating employee for Schulte Restorations and they use Neice alot. 

They wanted a punchout guy, but also wanted me to be able to work in and amung the crew...legally, so we just worked out a fair wage and I filled out my first employment form in a while. :thumbsup: 

So I guess I am self-employed as well as an employee now....its kinda weird....but those days I am working for someone else are kind of a nice breather from the chaos.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I buy my 12" makita blades on amazon. Niece doesn't have the black ones that I like. I do buy the 7 1/4 ones from them if i need them while I'm there.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> I buy my 12" makita blades on amazon. Niece doesn't have the black ones that I like. I do buy the 7 1/4 ones from them if i need them while I'm there.


 
Really? I remember a few years ago I was holding at least a 10" black one in my hands.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah, they have the 10 inch one, for a table saw, but it's mega bucks compared to what I can buy it for on amazon. i need a new blade for my TS now, so I should buy one tonight. Work is getting really busy, time for some new blades on the 12" saw too. i'm impressed with how long they have lasted. the 40 tooth cuts azek great on the 12" slider.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> yeah, they have the 10 inch one, for a table saw, but it's mega bucks compared to what I can buy it for on amazon. i need a new blade for my TS now, so I should buy one tonight. Work is getting really busy, time for some new blades on the 12" saw too. i'm impressed with how long they have lasted. the 40 tooth cuts azek great on the 12" slider.


 
Do you ever get them sharpened? There must be a guy local to you. Up by me there is a guy who offers sharpening services. You can drop your blades off at Washington One Stop (an ACE hardware), Califon Lumber as well as Hunterdon Mill and Machine. I think he picks up and drops off on Thursdays for ACE and Califon. Fridays for Hunterdon Mill. I am sure there are more places then that, but I would look into it if your just throwing the blades away....

I think it cost me less around $20 to get my 80 tooth 10" sharpend...but it cost me 39 to have my 12" 96 tooth blade changed from a 20 degree ATB to a 40 degree ATB.


I usally drop off 4 or 5 blades.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

my neighbor across the street, owns Hunterdon Mill and Machine. I've only been there once as it's not really in my normal work area. I know they have industrial irwin impact driver bits. and the good air hose brass fittings.

i used to get them sharpened, niece can send them out to be sharpened. I just get lazy and buy a new one. i probably have 10 or more 12" blades sitting in my shed that could be sharpened.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Just replaced the armature bearing in another C10FS....


----------

